# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  التقادم بين الشريعة والقانون

## هيثم الفقى

*التقادم: هو مبدأ من المبادئ ذات الأثر الكبير المرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بأمور الحياة، هذا بالنسبة للشريعة الإسلامية الغراء، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للقانون الوضعي. وبما أننا قد التزمنا بتقديم دراسات مبسطة لقضايا منتقاة نقارن فيها بين وضع الموضوع المنتقى في كل من الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الوضعية، فقد وقع اختيارنا هذه المرة على موضوع التقادم.
ونحن لا نريد أن نطيل في تقديم المعنى اللغوي للتقادم بما قد يمل منه القارئ الكريم: فان التقادم لغة مأخوذ من (القدم وهو التقدم والسبق).
ولكن الأمر المهم في الموضوع هو المعنى الاصطلاحي لمفهوم التقادم.
أن تعريف التقادم ليس واحداً، وذلك أن التقادم يختلف بحسب قسم القانون الذي يحكمه وينظم قواعده إذ أن هناك تقادما يقع في القانون المدني، وآخر يقع في القانون الجنائي.
فالتقادم في القانون المدني وان كان ـ من حيث طبيعته ـ عين ما هو في القانون الجنائي، إلا أن الأثر المترتب على التقادم في الحقوق المدنية يختلف عن أثره في القضايا الجنائية.
بناءاً على ما تقدم يجب أن يكون هناك نوع من الاختلاف بين كل منهما بحسب القانون الواقع فيه.
**التقادم في القانون المدني**يمكن تعريف التقادم في القانون المدني بالتالي:
(هو مضي فترة معينة من الزمن على وضع أحدهم يده على حق دون أن يعرف له مالكاً، أو مضي تلك الفترة على سكوت أحدهم عن المطالبة بحقه فيمن وضع يده عليه في تلك الفترة الزمنية).
**التقادم في القانون الجنائي*
*أما التقادم في القانون الجنائي فيعرف بالتالي:
(هو مضي فترة معينة من الزمن على الحكم بالعقوبة دون أن تنفذ، ومعه يمتنع تنفيذ العقوبة).
أن هذا التعريف هو مستقىً من التعريف الذي ساقه صاحب اللمعة الدمشقية (قدس سره)، وعليه فلا يؤخذ عليه تجاهله لمن ينكر كون التقادم مسقطاً للحد، فهذا التعريف هو بناءاً على ما يلتزم به من قدمه، إذ انه يلتزم على ما يبدو بإسقاط التقادم للحد. اما من لا يلتزم بإسقاط التقادم للحد فعليه أن يقتطع الجزء الأخير من التعريف وهو (ومعه ـ مع التقادم ـ يمتنع تنفيذ العقوبة) أو يضيف للتعريف ما يخالف هذه الفقرة منه علاوة على حذفها.
**تقسيم التقادم*
*1) في القانون المدني:
يقسم التقادم في القانون المدني إلى قسمين هما:
التقادم المكسب: ومؤدى هذا النوع من التقادم هو تملك من وضع يده على عقار مثلاً ـ دون أن يعرف له مالكاً ( لهذا العقار ) فيما لو مضت المدة التي يحددها القانون لاكتسابه حق التملك، ولم يظهر خلال هذه المدة من يطالب بالعقار المذكور وهذه المدة القانونية تختلف باختلاف القوانين والغالب انها تتراوح بين خمسة عشر، وعشرين عاماً وذلك بحسب قانون الدولة التي تقع الحالة فيها.
فهذا النوع من التقادم أذن يمنح واضع اليد حق التملك للعين التي وضع يده عليها.
التقادم المسقط: فكما تقدم كون التقادم المكسب هو من جانب واضع اليد على العين، يكون التقادم المسقط من جانب مالك العين التي وضعت اليد عليها ومرت المدة المحددة في القانون دون أن يطالب بالعين التي يملكها فهذه المدة تسقط حقه فيها بعد مرور هذه المدة القانونية.
هذا في القانون المدني. وهناك تقادم أيضا في قانون المرافعات كذلك. وهذا مما يقر في القانون الإسلامي والوضعي على حد سواء. فالمعروف مثلا أن خيار العيب قد حددت له فترة زمنية معينة لأقامة الدعوى ضد البائع لإخفائه العيب في المبيع، فلو مرت هذه المدة فان حق المشتري يسقط في إقامة الدعوى على البائع وذلك حسب التفصيلات المذكورة في الكتب الفقهية والقانونية بين كون العيب ظاهراً أو خفياً مما لا غرض لنا في التعمق فيه.
2) في القانون الجنائي:
تقدم تقسيم التقادم بالنسبة للقانون المدني. اما في القانون الجنائي فلا يتصور تقسيم التقادم، التقسيم المتقدم في القانون المدني وانما لا يمكن الا تصور التقادم المسقط فيه.
3) في الشريعة الإسلامية:
جميع ما تقدم ذكره إنما كان في القانون الوضعي، اما في الشريعة الإسلامية فان الأمر مختلف نوعاً ما وان كانت هناك بعض الموارد التي تلتقي أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فيها مع قواعد القانون الوضعي.
فالشريعة الإسلامية قد تمنح حق التملك لشخص وضع يده على عين ما ولكن هذا الأمر ليس مطلقاً وهو خلاف ما عليه القوانين الوضعية تماماً.
فالشريعة تملك كل شخص وضع يده على عين لم تكن مملوكة لأحد أصلا. من قبيل الأرض البور التي لم تكن ملكيتها عائدة في الأصل لأحد فقد ورد في هذا المقام:
(من أحيا أرضاً ميتةً فهي له).
وان كان هناك من يرى أن هذه الأرض الميتة وان كانت مملوكة فان من يحييها يمتلكها.
هذا في الوقت الذي لا تبيح القوانين الوضعية مثلاً حق تملك الأراضي التي ليس لها مالك وانما تعد هذه الأراضي أملاكا للدولة لذا فان من يحيي أرضا غير مملوكة لاحد فان ملكيته لتلك الأرض في ظل القوانين الوضعية غير تامة.
هذا بالنسبة للتقادم في الحقوق المدنية وفقاً لاحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. أما بالنسبة للقضايا الجنائية في الشريعة الإسلامية واثر التقادم فيها من عدمه فان هناك خلافا طويلا عريضا في المسألة اختلف فيه علماء المذهب الواحد فيما بينهم علاوة على ذلك الخلاف القائم بين المذاهب في هذا الخصوص.
فمن ناحية تعريف التقادم: تقدم أن هذا الأمر هو أمر مبنائي أي أن التعريف فيه يتبع الرأي الذي يتبناه صاحب التعريف من حيث أثر التقادم في إسقاط الحد المقرر للعقوبة من عدمه.
فقد عرف بأنه: (مضي فترة معينة من الزمن على الحكم بالعقوبة دون أن تنفذ، ومعه ـ مع التقادم ـ يمتنع تنفيذ العقوبة).
كما قيل فيه بأنه بمعنى: (القدم وهو التقدم والسبق، أي لا يضر تقدم الزنا ومضي زمانه في صحة الشهادة)(**اللمعة الدمشقية: ج9 ص56).*
*هل للتقادم أثر في إقامة الدعوى ؟*
*تقدم ان آراء الفقهاء كانت قد انقسمت في هذا الموضوع إلى قسمين، حتى لقد طال هذا الانقسام آراء فقهاء المدرسة الواحدة بل ورأي التلميذ وأستاذه.
لقد ورد عن أصحاب أبي حنيفة انهم يردون شهادة الشاهد فيما يوجب الحد فيما لو مضى زمن على ذلك الجرم الذي يوجب الحد، ولكنهم استثنوا من ذلك بعض الشهادات الخاصة ببعض ما يوجب الحد فقبلوا شهادة الشهود فيها لو مضى وقت على ذلك الجرم. إذ جاء عنهم في ذلك (رد الشهادة بما عدا حد القذف من الحدود القديمة وعدم قبولها).
هذا بالنسبة للجرم الذي يراد إثباته بالبينة، أما في الإقرار فقد ورد عنهم قبول إقرار الإنسان على نفسه في كل ما يوجب الحد وان مضى على ذلك فترة معينة من الزمن، والظاهر أن ذلك هو من باب (إقرار العقلاء على أنفسهم جائز) وقد نسب هذا القول إلى كل من أبي حنيفة، وأبي يوسف.
أما محمد بن الحسن الشيباني فقد ورد عنه مثل ذلك في مقام الشهادات ولكنه خالف من تقدم في مسألة الإقرار إذ انه قبل بإقرار المقر على نفسه فيما لو مضى على جرمه زمن معين ولكن رد إقرار المقر في ذلك فيما لو كان المقر مقترفاً لشرب الخمر.
والذي ذهب إليه أبو حنيفة يوافق رأي الشيعة الأمامية في عدم قبول الشهادة في كل جرم مضى عليه وقت عدا ما يوجب حد القذف فإنها تقبل وهذا فيه تشديد على مسألة اتهام الناس في أعراضهم وذلك لعظم خطره وللحد من إقدام الناس عليه، وكذلك في مسالة الإقرار فانهم قبلوا إقرار المقر على نفسه فيما يوجب الحد ولو بعد حين وذلك أن إقرار العقلاء على أنفسهم جائز.
وخالف رأي الأمامية، وأبي حنيفة في ذلك كل من الظاهرية، والمالكية، والشافعية، الحنبلية، والأباضية. فقد ورد عنهم في ذلك ما مضمونه:
(قبول الشهادة والإقرار بجميع الحدود القديمة كالحدود الجديدة على حد سواء).
لقد علل من رد الشهادة في ذلك فيما لو مضى عليها وقت باحتمال إقدامه عليها بعد مرور الوقت ولم يكن قد اقدم عليها قبل ذلك نشوء الضغينة والعداوة بين الشاهد والمشهود عليه، وإلا فلماذا لم يقدم عليها قبل ذلك.
وما يرد على هذا أن حكمهم في هذا الشأن أن كان مستنداً إلى دليل شرعي موثوق فلا غبار على كلامهم من هذه الناحية أبداً فنحن والدليل.
ولكن لو كان هذا الرأي مستندا إلى رأي شخصي أو إلى القياس وغيره، يرد عليه بأنه لماذا خصص القذف بالقبول دون غيره ـ مما يوجب الحد ـ في قبول الشهادة ولو تقادم الزمن عليها، فهذا ترجيح بلا مرجح، وحال الأمثال فيما يجوز ولا يجوز واحد.
**اثر التقادم في سقوط العقوبة*
*كل ما تقدم من كلام كان في مرحلة إقامة الدعوى ـ سواء المدنية منها والجنائية ـ واثر التقادم فيه.
اما الآن فنبحث في مسالة نتجاوز فيها مرحلة إقامة الدعوى، إذ أن الغرض فيها هو وجود دعوى قائمة ثبت الحكم فيها سواء بالبينة أو بالإقرار، وسواء مضى عليها زمن أم لم يمض على اختلاف ما تقدم آنفاً.
ففي فرض صدور حكم في مسالة من المسائل المذكورة بالحد بحسب الجرم المرتكب، ثم أن هذا الحكم الصادر بالحد على الجاني ـ وبسبب ما ـ تأخر تنفيذه مدة من الزمن حتى صدق عليه حكم التقادم بحسب القانون الذي تخضع له الحالة. فهل يا ترى ـلهذا التقادم أثر في سقوط ذلك الحد الذي تقادم عليه الزمن، أم أن التقادم لا أثر له في ذلك؟
اما في القوانين الوضعية فان الغالب في اكثر القوانين أن هناك مدة ـ يتفاوت مقدارها بحسب قانون الدولة ـ مقررة في القانون تحدد لتنفيذ العقوبة، تسقط العقوبة بعدها فيما لو هرب المجرم فيها عن وجه العدالة.
ولكن هل أن الأمر كذلك في الشريعة الإسلامية، لعدم إبقاء الأحكام معلقة كما في القوانين الوضعية أم أن الوضع في الشريعة الإسلامية يختلف عنه في القوانين الوضعية فيدخل الأمر في باب تعطيل حدود الله وهو ما توعد الله عليه في كتابه الكريم بقوله تعالى: ( ومن يعطل حدود الله فأولئك...) .
فيرى الأمامية في ذلك بأنه (لا أثر للتقادم مطلقاً على الحد، ولا يسقط بعد الحكم به)، وذلك أن الحدود هي لله وليس لأحد التنازل عن أقامتها أو تعطيلها.
وقد وافق الأمامية في رأيهم هذا المالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة، وبعض من فقهاء الحنفية.
أما رأي الأمام أبي حنيفة في ذلك فانه لو حكم بالحد ثم تأخر تنفيذ ذلك الحكم مدة تقادم بها الحكم فان الحكم بالحد يسقط بناءاً على مضي تلك المدة. ووافق أبا حنيفة في رأيه كل من صاحبيه، أبي يوسف، وأبي محمد.
**المدة المحدودة لسقوط الحد*
*أما عن المدة المحدودة لسقوط الحد بين مضي مدة صدق عليه فيها التقادم ـ مورد البحث ـ فان الفقهاء اختلفوا في تحديد تلك المدة.
فبعض من الفقهاء المسلمين جعل مسألة تحديد المدة المقررة لسقوط الحد من المسائل التقديرية التي يرجع إلى البت فيها للحاكم الذي يقدرها بالقدر الذي يراه مناسباً وفقاً للعصر، أو الأعذار التي تحيط بالجرم.
فعن أبي حنيفة ورد: (أن الأقرب أن تقدير المدة مفوض للحاكم وفي كل عصر يقدرها بالقدر الذي يراه معتبراً حسب الأعذار ومدى تأثيرها في المدة و تفويضه للحاكم لان الوقائع تختلف والبلدان تختلف أعرافها وأحوالها). أما البعض الآخر فقد حدد المدة اللازمة لسقوط الحد الذي ثبت الحكم به بستة اشهر.
كما حدد البعض لسقوط الحد مدة شهر فاكثر اما لو كانت المدة اقل من شهر فإنها لا أثر لها في سقوط الحد فقد ورد:
(انه لو سأل القاضي الشهود: متى زنا بها فقالوا منذ اقل من شهر، أقيم الحد، وان قالوا شهر أو اكثر درئ عنه الحد).
**كلمة أخيرة*
*بعد الانتهاء من هذا العرض الموجز الذي قدمناه لمبدأ التقادم، لابد لنا في ضوء الواقع المتناقض الذي نعيشه ـ في مجال الحقوق وحفظها من كلمة نقولها ـ إذ إننا نرى أن البعض ممن يتولى أمور الناس من المسلمين يضع قواعد أو مدة معينة يسقط حق الفرد بعد مضيها مما لم يؤخذ من أحكام الإسلام أيضا، ويتعامل معها معاملة الثوابت التي لا يتسنى تغييرها ، في الوقت الذي لا تضيع فيه بعض الحقوق عند من لم يدع ما ادعاه الأول وهو ما يتحلى به الإسلام فاتخذه الثاني مع عدم التزامه بالدين الإسلامي وتركه الأول مع تمسكه بالإسلام.
شباط 2000م
مجلة النبأ ـ العـد د  42
ذو القعدة 1420
*

----------


## رانيا المحامية

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لتعليقك ومرورك أستاذة / رانيا   :Smile:

----------


## مصطفى عطية المحامي

المصدر: حيدر البصري

http://www.annabaa.org/nba42/taqadom.....%20%C8%ED%E4

----------

